# Train Station at Quantico.



## Frankie McWhorter (Sep 9, 2022)

We are 5 civilians hoping to travel to Quantico via train from Salisbury, NC. Will we be able to disembark at the Quantico Base as civilians? Do trains regularly stop there? Is it allowed for a cab or Uber driver pick us up at the station and take us to our hotel?


----------



## slasher-fun (Sep 9, 2022)

You'd need to request access beforehand, which won't happen if you're not sponsored by the US government: Foreign Visitor
Your driver would need to be registered as well: Food Delivery - Ride Share


----------



## blueman271 (Sep 9, 2022)

Civilian Non Military



If you are an American citizen use this page, if not use the one previously provided.


----------



## paytonc (Oct 5, 2022)

Yes, six Amtrak trains per day stop there, as well as VRE commuter trains. The station is partially on the Marine Corps Base Quantico and partially in the tiny Town of Quantico, a civilian town encircled by the base:








"No Piece of Virginia Touches This Town”: U.S.’s Only Civilian Town Encircled by a Military Base


By Emma Young Along the Potomac River in Prince William County is a hidden town where the residents talk about their unparalleled security, enchanting riverfront park and that the hamlet willRead More




princewilliamliving.com





Functionally, anyone entering the base - whether by road or on train - will have to pre-register. For US civilians, a REAL ID compliant driver's license will usually suffice. It's possible, and it'll be an unusual experience... but it might be easier to reach your final destination from the Woodbridge or Fredericksburg stations.


----------

